# My New Toy :o)



## Superman (18 Sep 2008)

My new toy...

Delivered today with 12 miles on the clock....


----------



## bugs (18 Sep 2008)

Got one of those as a pool car at work (1.9 CD Turbo Diesel) - complete with the low-profiles and darkened windows. Quite quick - has an accelerator like and on/off switch if you choose to use it that way (i.e. versus a more normal approach to changing speed). I've done some long trips in it and always been impressed with how well they're put together.


----------



## Joecoral (18 Sep 2008)

oooo shiny! has it got one of those little hook things you can hang your shirt from?


----------



## Superman (18 Sep 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> Got one of those as a pool car at work (1.9 CD Turbo Diesel) - complete with the low-profiles and darkened windows. Quite quick - has an accelerator like and on/off switch if you choose to use it that way (i.e. versus a more normal approach to changing speed). I've done some long trips in it and always been impressed with how well they're put together.


This is the Sports Hatch 1.9TDCi SRi XP. I tried the "Sport" button, the mpg went down by a bit! 8) 



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> oooo shiny! has it got one of those little hook things you can hang your shirt from?


Thats wasn't really high up on my priorities so not checked! I'm sure it has!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2008)

my mates got the vxr! now thats fast.

ive got a vauxhall signum 2.2 i i love it when boy racers attempt to race....

nice car mate. i want the new signia.


----------



## Superman (19 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> my mates got the vxr! now thats fast.
> 
> ive got a vauxhall signum 2.2 i i love it when boy racers attempt to race....
> 
> nice car mate. i want the new signia.



I nearly got the VXR and would of cost another Â£100pm more but thought this is good enough for me!


----------



## vauxhallmark (19 Sep 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> oooo shiny! has it got one of those little hook things you can hang your shirt from?



You funny!!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I nearly got the VXR and would of cost another Â£100pm more but thought this is good enough for me!



yeh i know what you mean. you could of got something of the second hand market though. i'll never buy new again. biggest waist of money.


----------



## Superman (19 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Company car, so can only get new. Otherwise, I'd of got nearly-new. But the tax benefits of getting a company car meant that it's fairly cheap.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Sep 2008)

Nice toy! Can't wait to get mine next year


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Company car, so can only get new. Otherwise, I'd of got nearly-new. But the tax benefits of getting a company car meant that it's fairly cheap.



even nicer then. its quite high tax on cars isnt it? my mate got a land rover a reduced is tax payments considerably i think.


----------



## Superman (19 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends what your car allowance is, my net payment for this car is very cheap for a brand new car and that includes the tax. But yes, you can get stung on tax. It goes on CO2 emissions so a Land Rover might have high CO2 emissions compared to mine. I remember my dad have a Subaru as a company car and it cost him loads!

For me being 26, a company car is best for me as a Â£20k+ car would cost a bit to insure and then there's the servicing etc.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> or me being 26, a company car is best for me as a Â£20k+ car would cost a bit to insure and then there's the servicing etc.



yeh mate defo a burden of your shoulders. enjoy the motor my friend.


----------



## bugs (19 Sep 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds more familiar (never took much notice of the name - knew it had a CD in there somewhere).


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Sep 2008)

i'll be hopefully taking my test in 1.5yrs time


----------



## JamesM (19 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it mate!

I picked up a 96 Vitesse Turbo, full leather, heater seats, air suspension, fsh, one owner, the works, for less than Â£300. There aren't many cars that can keep up with it in a straight line either!  7 Series beemer next - top spec cars for less than Â£3k. And insurance companies love them


----------



## John Starkey (20 Sep 2008)

Hi Superman,ive got a mondeo st its very quick for a big car,nice motor mate regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Sep 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> ive got a mondeo st its very quick for a big car



yeh nice john. i had a guy race me in an ST! surprisingly it was even stevens. my 2.2i is fun to drive


----------



## bugs (20 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do track days?


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Sep 2008)

bugs said:
			
		

> You do track days?


not likely its only a normal old hatchback. i want a subaru impreza. i went out in my uncles porsche 911 s4 3.5l twin turbo not so long back, now thats what you want at a track day! 0-60 less than 4, i swear i filled my pants.


----------



## bugs (20 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you race?


----------



## JamesM (21 Sep 2008)

I've got a mate who races in the saloon car championship... I think he drives a Civic with a Rover engine + turbo. Fun times


----------



## Superman (21 Sep 2008)

I remember going to the lotus factory for the day. 
Shown round the factory in the morning then driving round their test track with an instructor. 
Well worth it


----------

